# 1964 GTO Window Glass



## Kells29 (Feb 28, 2020)

Original Window Glass (2 windows), Headlight Trim Qty. (3 trim rings) Back Rear Desk (Red new in plastic) Hurst Center Caps, Ball Joints new in box. Chrome Trim Rings, Pontiac Rims. Plus a ton of others parts. 
All for sale. by entire lot or by the piece.


----------

